# 2010 division



## seesnake (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello, 

Last season the 2009 teams had their own defacto division in the 2008B divisions. Will there be something similar this season (2017/2018) with a 2009B division for 2010 teams? Thanks.


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 26, 2017)

I believe the answer to that is no. CalSouth has announced that they will not issue player cards to 2010 players. Without a registration with CalSouth, 2010 players will not be covered by their liability insurance so I believe sanctioned leagues will not be able to allow those players/teams to play.


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

justneededaname said:


> I believe the answer to that is no. CalSouth has announced that they will not issue player cards to 2010 players. Without a registration with CalSouth, 2010 players will not be covered by their liability insurance so I believe sanctioned leagues will not be able to allow those players/teams to play.


Local rec leagues, registered with Cal South, have been starting at age 5 or 6 for years.  Are they going to cut that off?


----------



## Socal United (Feb 26, 2017)

It will be worked around.


----------



## seesnake (Feb 26, 2017)

Socal United said:


> It will be worked around.


As in years passed with a 2009B or by the making of a "league" between clubs? Also, the Calsouth email said that the new age requirements begin in 2018/2019 so why would they not allow it this Fall?


----------



## Socal United (Mar 1, 2017)

seesnake said:


> As in years passed with a 2009B or by the making of a "league" between clubs? Also, the Calsouth email said that the new age requirements begin in 2018/2019 so why would they not allow it this Fall?


They will allow it now.  When the new age group comes and they say that no 2011 teams will be able to play, they will still play.


----------



## seesnake (Mar 2, 2017)

Socal United said:


> They will allow it now.  When the new age group comes and they say that no 2011 teams will be able to play, they will still play.


SO you are saying they will have a 2009 division and the 2010 teams will just jump into it as well?


----------



## Socal United (Mar 2, 2017)

seesnake said:


> SO you are saying they will have a 2009 division and the 2010 teams will just jump into it as well?


Yes.  They realized there were too many 2010's that played on some of the 2009 teams so to hold firm a lot of kids were going to play competitive last year than not be able to play this year.  They then softened and said the 2010's could play this year but no 2011 next year no matter if they play up or not.  Even with that, they will still be able to play 2011 next year, have player cards, etc.  Will just have to be a little more creative but there is a market for it so it won't go away.


----------



## seesnake (Mar 2, 2017)

Socal United said:


> Yes.  They realized there were too many 2010's that played on some of the 2009 teams so to hold firm a lot of kids were going to play competitive last year than not be able to play this year.  They then softened and said the 2010's could play this year but no 2011 next year no matter if they play up or not.  Even with that, they will still be able to play 2011 next year, have player cards, etc.  Will just have to be a little more creative but there is a market for it so it won't go away.


Thanks.


----------



## Sockers858 (Mar 10, 2017)

How many 2010 teams will be this year for presidio/SDDA ?


----------



## Sockers858 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just to confirm...2010 will have a league to play in (Preaidio, SDDA, CSL and SCDSL)?


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Mar 27, 2017)

"The Cal South Board voted at the November 19th, 2016 meeting to not allow age 7 or younger players to play competitive soccer for the 2017 – 2018 season unless they played competitive the prior season"---This is from the Presidio league monthly meeting.  This means 2010's will be allowed to play if they played competitive last year, which should be pretty much all the 2010's.  

Also it appears Surf was not allowed to rejoin the Presidio league.  Can anyone verify that?


----------



## sdklutz (Apr 19, 2017)

Also it appears Surf was not allowed to rejoin the Presidio league.  Can anyone verify that?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bump on the Surf veto from Presidio...?  Can anyone confirm...?


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 1, 2017)

seesnake said:


> SO you are saying they will have a 2009 division and the 2010 teams will just jump into it as well?


What have we heard lately with the 2010? I believe our club is joining this "so called" independant league. Sounds fun. My concern is, are they going to still keep it 7v7? And may the teams still be allowed to play state cup.


----------



## seesnake (Sep 1, 2017)

In San Diego Presidio is doing a 2009b which is the defacto 2010 league. It will be 7 v 7. State cup is a no I believe. 

There is also a seperate 2010/2011 league being run through the Ranch Santa Fe Attack people. They, Sharks second team, surf, force, and others are participating I believe.


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 1, 2017)

seesnake said:


> In San Diego Presidio is doing a 2009b which is the defacto 2010 league. It will be 7 v 7. State cup is a no I believe.
> 
> There is also a seperate 2010/2011 league being run through the Ranch Santa Fe Attack people. They, Sharks second team, surf, force, and others are participating I believe.


Thank you @seesnake, very helpful.


----------



## Socal United (Sep 4, 2017)

I think they can play state cup, just have to play up.  Up to the team.


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 6, 2017)

Socal United said:


> I think they can play state cup, just have to play up.  Up to the team.


Nice, that will work fine.....thx


----------



## Sockers858 (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone know how the "new" independent league is going?


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 14, 2017)

Sockers858 said:


> Anyone know how the "new" independent league is going?


It seems to be going fine. 2010 Girls team played Surf last week. Im having problem finding full team list and standings of  Independent League online. Does anybody else seethem?


----------



## Sockers858 (Sep 14, 2017)

Great to here...how many teams in the Independent league?


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 12, 2017)

Sockers858 said:


> Great to here...how many teams in the Independent league?


Who knows, I cant find out.


----------



## seesnake (Oct 23, 2017)

BananaKick said:


> Who knows, I cant find out.


I believe the folks at RSF attack were organizing this league. They call it the JDL "Junior Development League. Their two 2010's are in it as are the Sharks "b" 2010/2011, Surf 2010 and some others of whom I am not aware. Nice option.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 20, 2018)

So is there going to be a 2011 league next year for the socal teams? I am hearing both yes and no, but not sure?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 20, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> It seems to be going fine. 2010 Girls team played Surf last week. Im having problem finding full team list and standings of  Independent League online. Does anybody else seethem?


Question: Is your DD playing actual games right now this early in the season for 2010 age? My DD is in SCDSL and is this independent league only down in San Diego?  Seems like last year the first 4 or 5 months were just a practice per week and that was all - thought there would be more games. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BananaKick (Feb 21, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Question: Is your DD playing actual games right now this early in the season for 2010 age? My DD is in SCDSL and is this independent league only down in San Diego?  Seems like last year the first 4 or 5 months were just a practice per week and that was all - thought there would be more games. Thanks in advance!


We have two practices a week right now, no games. My daughter plays for the Force team and really enjoyed the JDL last year. We will be joining Presidio this year and entering many tourneys.


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 21, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Question: Is your DD playing actual games right now this early in the season for 2010 age? My DD is in SCDSL and is this independent league only down in San Diego?  Seems like last year the first 4 or 5 months were just a practice per week and that was all - thought there would be more games. Thanks in advance!


My DD's 2010 team played Presidio last year. She is off right now and the team won't start practices until the beginning of April. First tournament will probably be Memorial Day.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 21, 2018)

I thought the 2011 were not going to play in Presidio this year, but the Presidio website lists U8/2011 in the timeline section...so is there going to be a "2010(b)" division for 2011, similar to last year's "2009(b)" division for 2010?


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 21, 2018)

carla hinkle said:


> I thought the 2011 were not going to play in Presidio this year, but the Presidio website lists U8/2011 in the timeline section...so is there going to be a "2010(b)" division for 2011, similar to last year's "2009(b)" division for 2010?


Probably but who knows. The policy was supposed to apply in 2017 but it didn't. Maybe it was not enough notice so Cal South let it slide? 2018 though? The policy is pretty clear ...

http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/ByLaws/2017/MinimumAgePlayersPolicy122617.pdf?rev=9BC0

"Any Cal South player whose eighth (8th) birthday Does Not occur during the calendar year (2018) or prior will not be classified as a Cal South Competitive player and cannot play on a competitive team or in a competitive environment."

I have no clue how Cal South does or does not enforce its policies though. I do know that they would not let 2010s play up in the 2009 brackets for State Cup this year.


----------



## Socal United (Feb 21, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> Probably but who knows. The policy was supposed to apply in 2017 but it didn't. Maybe it was not enough notice so Cal South let it slide? 2018 though? The policy is pretty clear ...
> 
> http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/ByLaws/2017/MinimumAgePlayersPolicy122617.pdf?rev=9BC0
> 
> ...


There will be a 2011 league.  US Soccer can mandate it but at the calsouth event it was made clear that they want a 2011 league.  Presidio is a gaming league, they will offer it if wanted(which it is).  As for state cup, TFA 2010 won 09 Mayors despite that rule.  I know our 2010 teams tried and were denied but they were able to get in somehow.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Socal United said:


> There will be a 2011 league.  US Soccer can mandate it but at the calsouth event it was made clear that they want a 2011 league.  Presidio is a gaming league, they will offer it if wanted(which it is).  As for state cup, TFA 2010 won 09 Mayors despite that rule.  I know our 2010 teams tried and were denied but they were able to get in somehow.





Socal United said:


> There will be a 2011 league.  US Soccer can mandate it but at the calsouth event it was made clear that they want a 2011 league.  Presidio is a gaming league, they will offer it if wanted(which it is).  As for state cup, TFA 2010 won 09 Mayors despite that rule.  I know our 2010 teams tried and were denied but they were able to get in somehow.


Yes agree, I hear there will be a 2011 league (straight from a coach), but not sure how TFA's team got in State Cup, because our 2010 girls were denied???


----------



## Socal United (Feb 21, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Yes agree, I hear there will be a 2011 league (straight from a coach), but not sure how TFA's team got in State Cup, because our 2010 girls were denied???


So were our boys.  From what I understand, they played in an 09 league so they registered for league as an 09.  Loophole.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Socal United said:


> So were our boys.  From what I understand, they played in an 09 league so they registered for league as an 09.  Loophole.





Socal United said:


> So were our boys.  From what I understand, they played in an 09 league so they registered for league as an 09.  Loophole.


That makes sense then, looks like they were sorta grandfathered in!


----------



## Sockers858 (Feb 27, 2018)

What tournaments does your DD planning on playing?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> What tournaments does your DD planning on playing?


Not sure what tournaments, but I expect we hear from the coaches shortly....You guys?


----------



## Sockers858 (Mar 6, 2018)

Im hoping for Blues, Albion, Surf Cup, Copa Del Mar, Slammers, and what ever...Just watching them play!


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> Im hoping for Blues, Albion, Surf Cup, Copa Del Mar, Slammers, and what ever...Just watching them play!


Can't wait, super excited. I'm sure my daughters team will be at a few of those............Hopefully they get a 2010 forum up soon!


----------



## Soccermom4 (Apr 27, 2018)

Socal United said:


> They will allow it now.  When the new age group comes and they say that no 2011 teams will be able to play, they will still play.


Where can I look this up.  I have a 2011 that played up last year.  I was told he could do the same this year with his. 2010.  We have just paid club fees in full.  Was I misinformed?


----------



## Socal United (Apr 27, 2018)

Soccermom4 said:


> Where can I look this up.  I have a 2011 that played up last year.  I was told he could do the same this year with his. 2010.  We have just paid club fees in full.  Was I misinformed?


You were not misinformed.  He doesn't even have to play 2010 as they are having a 2011 division.


----------



## Soccermom4 (Apr 27, 2018)

Socal United said:


> You were not misinformed.  He doesn't even have to play 2010 as they are having a 2011 division.


Thanks. 

Do you know if a 2012 will be allowed to play up in a 2011 or 2010 team then. If they played last year.  It is my childs best friend and they joined together.  Ot seems strange to take a kid who might not be able to play.


----------



## Socal United (Apr 27, 2018)

Soccermom4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know if a 2012 will be allowed to play up in a 2011 or 2010 team then. If they played last year.  It is my childs best friend and they joined together.  Ot seems strange to take a kid who might not be able to play.


That is a good question.  I don't believe they will from what I understand.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 16, 2018)

Socal United said:


> That is a good question.  I don't believe they will from what I understand.


Man City Cup 2010 Division. How do the teams stack up?

Looks to be two Surf teams, Eagles, Blues and SD Force. Looks pretty competitive!

Good luck to all the U-Littles..........


----------



## BananaKick (May 16, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Man City Cup 2010 Division. How do the teams stack up?
> 
> Looks to be two Surf teams, Eagles, Blues and SD Force. Looks pretty competitive!
> 
> Good luck to all the U-Littles..........


We will be there too.....Looks real competitive....Some teams look real solid.....and some teams could try to make a run for it................U-Littles good Luck!!!


----------



## Sockers858 (Jun 5, 2018)

Your next tournaments is?


----------



## BananaKick (Jun 8, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> Your next tournaments is?


Rebels Cup @ Polo Fields


----------



## Surfref (Jun 8, 2018)

Rebels Cup will have 2011 and 2012 teams playing, but has them listed as Rec teams.  I guess that is one way to get around the Cal South restrictions.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> Your next tournaments is?





Sockers858 said:


> Your next tournaments is?


Albion Showcase Cup for 2010 age - (2) Slammers teams, Blues, Eagles, Albion and one is a TBD (whos it going to be?). Should be a very competitive tournament! God Luck to all the teams............


----------



## Sockers858 (Jun 25, 2018)

Eagles, Blues and Cruz Slammers
Can be in the finals


----------



## soccerfam714 (Jun 26, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> Eagles, Blues and Cruz Slammers
> Can be in the finals


Who do think will win it all?


----------



## outside! (Jun 26, 2018)

Just to be clear, we are talking about 7 year olds, right?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jun 27, 2018)

outside! said:


> Just to be clear, we are talking about 7 year olds, right?


Yes, but 7 and 8 year olds (not that it matters). I think any of these teams can win it, just winning the individual bracket will be tough!


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jun 27, 2018)

soccerfam714 said:


> Who do think will win it all?


I havent seen all the teams play but from what I have seen I would say Eagles or Blues, but who knows? Just watched Germany lose to Korea (played great), so its always up in the air!


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 7, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> It seems to be going fine. 2010 Girls team played Surf last week. Im having problem finding full team list and standings of  Independent League online. Does anybody else seethem?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 7, 2018)

G2010 Surf Cup Games...Got to watch some really good games, congrats to all the teams and girls for a job well done!


----------



## JayWill (Aug 7, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> G2010 Surf Cup Games...Got to watch some really good games, congrats to all the teams and girls for a job well done!


Yeah, some fun games all around for the little ladies.


----------



## Sockers858 (Aug 7, 2018)

Lots of competitive games and a few blowouts...and that’s how a tournament normally goes.  It’s was a good tournament to baseline your team and see where you really stand.  All the littles played with heart and determination. Cheers to the kids!

Two more big tournaments left in WCC and Blues Cup before season play starts up.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> Lots of competitive games and a few blowouts...and that’s how a tournament normally goes.  It’s was a good tournament to baseline your team and see where you really stand.  All the littles played with heart and determination. Cheers to the kids!
> 
> Two more big tournaments left in WCC and Blues Cup before season play starts up.


How was the finals, saw 2-0 score?


----------



## soccerfam714 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> G2010 Surf Cup Games...Got to watch some really good games, congrats to all the teams and girls for a job well done!


I watched the Semi-Finals game (Eagles vs. Slammers) with my daughter and I thought both teams were pretty evenly matched.  Slammers had a solid midfield and just an overall good team.  Eagles has a solid starting lineup, but they started to fall apart with the subs in.  Coach threw back in the starting line up when they started losing and was able to get a tie in the last minute or so.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 7, 2018)

soccerfam714 said:


> I watched the Semi-Finals game (Eagles vs. Slammers) with my daughter and I thought both teams were pretty evenly matched.  Slammers had a solid midfield and just an overall good team.  Eagles has a solid starting lineup, but they started to fall apart with the subs in.  Coach threw back in the starting line up when they started losing and was able to get a tie in the last minute or so.


Yes those are both good teams and really fun to watch!


----------



## soccerfam714 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> How was the finals, saw 2-0 score?


I watched a little of the  game during the 1st half and both teams were fighting hard.  SDSC has a two fast physical  defenders and a fast forward and Eagles has two big defenders and


Sokrplayer75 said:


> Yes those are both good teams and really fun to watch!


Did you watch the game?


----------



## soccerfam714 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> How was the finals, saw 2-0 score?


I watched a little of the  final game during the 1st half and both teams were fighting hard.


----------



## Goforgoal (Aug 7, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> How was the finals, saw 2-0 score?


Great game. SDSC and Eagles at this age group match up really well I think and it's really fun to watch them play each other. The game was 0-0 with maybe 10 minutes or so left in regulation time and SDSC was able to break through with two late goals and hold on for the win.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 7, 2018)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> G2010 Surf Cup Games...Got to watch some really good games, congrats to all the teams and girls for a job well done!


Yes, there was some really good battles there. These little ladies had great awareness of the field and working the ball out of the backfield was impressive at this age. While watching the Surf team play I noticed that some Ref's did'nt enforce the build out line rule, just let the girls run towards kicker at anytime. Great game to watch, it looks like the Surf G10 team has added a new Striker to the team. The little blonde hair girl had many goals and looks like a good addition to the developing team. Good luck everyone to the upcoming season!!


----------



## Sockers858 (Aug 7, 2018)

After the ball is put into play by the goalkeeper, the opposing team can cross the build out line and play resumes as normal.

If the goalie does not wait for the team to go behind the build out line and throws / kick the ball.  The play is live regardless if they are behind the build out line

Was the team doing something different?


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 7, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> After the ball is put into play by the goalkeeper, the opposing team can cross the build out line and play resumes as normal.
> 
> If the goalie does not wait for the team to go behind the build out line and throws / kick the ball.  The play is live regardless if they are behind the build out line
> 
> Was the team doing something different?


I think the ball was never leaving the box, I thought first that acton had to happen.


----------



## Goforgoal (Aug 7, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> I think the ball was never leaving the box, I thought first that acton had to happen.


The ball has to clear the box before it's touched by any player, but the opposing team can cross the line and contest the ball as soon as the keeper puts it in play by kicking it from the ground (goal kick) or rolling it out.


----------



## soccerfam714 (Aug 7, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> Great game. SDSC and Eagles at this age group match up really well I think and it's really fun to watch them play each other. The game was 0-0 with maybe 10 minutes or so left in regulation time and SDSC was able to break through with two late goals and hold on for the win.


SDSC had a fast forward and a two fast defenders.  It looked like Eagles had fast physical forwards with two big defenders in the back.  They are both good teams for that age group!


----------



## Sockers858 (Aug 7, 2018)

I think both teams have great players all around and play great soccer for their age group.  I’m sure they will play each other in future tournaments.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 8, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> The ball has to clear the box before it's touched by any player, but the opposing team can cross the line and contest the ball as soon as the keeper puts it in play by kicking it from the ground (goal kick) or rolling it out.


Thanks for the info, that makes sense now.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 8, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> I think both teams have great players all around and play great soccer for their age group.  I’m sure they will play each other in future tournaments.


Both teams play great team soccer!


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 8, 2018)

soccerfam714 said:


> I watched a little of the  game during the 1st half and both teams were fighting hard.  SDSC has a two fast physical  defenders and a fast forward and Eagles has two big defenders and
> 
> Did you watch the game?


Didn't watch the game, just saw the score.


----------



## Sockers858 (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks like some teams moved out of SDDA Flight 2 and a new team “Real madrid” entered

https://2018leaguepages.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=2988E398-54BD-46AC-8416-0195860FD432&tournamentguid=FCDE1B3D-ABB2-4C7D-96AB-37C5920A2A10


----------



## Goforgoal (Aug 24, 2018)

Sockers858 said:


> Looks like some teams moved out of SDDA Flight 2 and a new team “Real madrid” entered
> 
> https://2018leaguepages.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=2988E398-54BD-46AC-8416-0195860FD432&tournamentguid=FCDE1B3D-ABB2-4C7D-96AB-37C5920A2A10


I think the Real Madrid team had been there for awhile, but yeah, Surf - Betancourt moved to Presidio and SDSC Navy will be playing up in the G2009 SDDA Flight 2 group.


----------

